# Official November 2010 TD voting poll



## sumosmoke (Dec 1, 2010)

Let's try this again, folks. Up for votes are 6 creative entries. The winner of the Voter's Poll will receive a Maverick ET-73 thermometer, courtesy of TJohnson. The winner of the Judge's Vote will be awarded a $50 sauce basket from Beer-B-Q.

_*Voting is due by midnight, EST on Monday, 12/6/10.*_

1. Honey maple cured, boneless, oak hickory smoked Turkey








2. Basic white bread sandwich with white turkey meat and mayo w/a slice of cheddar cheese. Pulled dark turkey meat with shredded cheddar cheese burrito and a leg of turkey.







3. Open faced Oaxaca Sub with Ancho Jicama slaw, turkey molé, topped with Oaxaca, tequila, and mesquite cheese sauce. A side of Yucca fries with Ancho Lime dip.







4. Smoked Turkey Pot Pie, With Homemade Crust







5. Apricot glazed, hot spice injected happy turkey







6. Turkey BLT and Spicy Sweet Potato Fries with Honey-Lime Dip


----------



## marlin009 (Dec 1, 2010)

Those are some good looking spreads. Well done.


----------



## meateater (Dec 1, 2010)

Those are all amazing, I'm stumped right now..... 
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
   I'll have to ponder this one.


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 1, 2010)

Thoses are some really good uses for turkey. Alot of great ideas fellows and gals I'm sure


----------



## deannc (Dec 1, 2010)

Congrats to you all for some great looking dishes!  Good luck to you all!


----------



## tjohnson (Dec 1, 2010)

eenie, meenie, miney, mo......

TJ


----------



## princess (Dec 2, 2010)

These are ALL gorgeous!!!  Congrats to everyone who participated... wish I could vote for (or rather, EAT) all of them!!


----------



## shooter1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Creative entries for sure. Good luck to you all!


----------



## rp ribking (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice lookin' entries!! I am surprised of the small number of entries, since it was Turkey Month.


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 2, 2010)

Nice to see that the imagination was not impaired by the great feasting of turkey and other great foods. It's all good my friend.


----------



## miamirick (Dec 2, 2010)

some good looking turkeys there, cant believe with all the turkeys cooked this month only five entries, thought we would have a massive turnout


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 2, 2010)

miamirick said:


> some good looking turkeys there, cant believe with all the turkeys cooked this month only five entries, thought we would have a massive turnout




I thought so too Rick ...


----------



## realtorterry (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow way better than what I ended up with


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice group of entries but I would have thought there would be a lot more...


----------



## jirodriguez (Dec 3, 2010)

I voted.... wasn't easy to choose, but I voted.

Great looking entries everybody! Nice to see some out of the box ideas.


----------



## silverwolf636 (Dec 4, 2010)

Dang, which way do I vote? Which way do I vote? I'll have to think bout this one and stop back.

--ray--


----------



## meateater (Dec 4, 2010)

I got my vote in last night before bed, wasn't easy. The creativity in the dishes are getting harder to make a decision.


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 5, 2010)

Bump!! Lots at stake here for the winner!! Maverick ET-73!!!


----------



## meateater (Dec 5, 2010)

Let's bump this turkey.


----------



## adiochiro3 (Dec 5, 2010)

Voted.  Tough decision.  Congrats to all of the great entries!

I could have entered 2 of my 3 turkey smokes (the third was after the deadline); while they taste awesome, there is not much innovation or creativity with my turkeys.  Thinking out of the box and beautiful presentation is what garners the votes (since we can't taste-test) & I just thought I couldn't catch any attention unless y'all could taste it!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Otherwise, you'd just be looking at another perfectly browned, crispy-skinned bird with a 1/4 inch smoke ring in the meat -- something most any of us could produce!


----------



## richoso1 (Dec 6, 2010)

And the BUMP goes on...


----------



## sumosmoke (Dec 6, 2010)

Today is the last day to vote, although the poll says it will be open through tomorrow 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






The winners will be announced tomorrow afternoon! Thanks to those that have participated, and voted!


----------



## meateater (Dec 6, 2010)

Just a few hours left, last push.


----------



## smokey mo (Dec 7, 2010)

Hey Tj  you said "mo"...i didnt enter anything...hee hee

But I wish I could have all these offerings "enter" my mouth.

They all look fantastic!


----------

